# Bait Stealers Caught Red Handed!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Today I Lost ALL My Whole Crab Baits!

The day before i collected 9 large sand crabs so i could use them today. Unfortunately i kept getting hits that resulted in stolen crabs until i brought in 3 of the culprits in a row. Burr Fish. Part of the Porcupine Fish family of Puffers. So i released all of them back. Lost all 9 of my crabs so switched back to Arrowhead Squid.

Some anglers will kill the Burr Fish so they won't catch it again. What a waste! If you're not going to eat it, release it. It's their home you're invading. I did get a huge hit that lasted only 10sec on a crab, but the leader line got cut. Most likely a shark.

When a Burr Fish eats a bait they usually swallow it. Most fish will tend to swallow baits & for artificial lures it tends to hook itself in the mouth. They won't pull or run like like most fish when hook. So i attach a bell & keep my line taunt. You'll often hear a light "jingle" & will see the rod tip vibrate. Not what we want but it's apart of fishing.


----------

